

Why you should automate your business process - kausikram
http://kissflow.com/process_playbook/5-reasons-why-you-should-automate-your-business-process/

======
sureshsambandam
Should Startups focus on process automation?

~~~
kausikram
Startups or otherwise. i personally think, the second something gets too
monotonous, follows a set pattern and has only a limited set of outcomes, then
it should get automated.

